# selling complete models?



## sturmbock44 (Nov 21, 2012)

firstly mods i really dont know where this post would fit so if you see fit to move it ... sorry in advance. my question was does anyone or has anyone sold one of there serious builds ? i used to see complete , quality , realistic models selling on ebay for $200 , $300, and up depending on size and subject... now i see no one is really buying them, i see a lot of beginner or really old models for sell for a few bucks. the nice expensive ones seem to sit there. im asking for opinions on if i where to sell my 1\48 Ar 234 http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/your-completed-kits/1-48-ar-234-b-2-cant-sleep-34675.html im considering selling it but not sure what its even worth anymore i feel that its interesting plane , and i tried to build it to be realistic as possible with quality. assuming you believe me, what would you appraise it at. only rolling the idea around because i have two other kits for it and i seen horten flying wings , and some other rare luftwaffe planes still demand 300$ prices. just curious in general peoples thoughts on selling models. freakin die cast franklin mint models always sell for a hundred or two hundred. or is ebay the wrong market place? any thoughts or opinions would help. be brutally honest  chance to be mean guys.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 21, 2012)

As long as you're not selling it here! 

Probably Ebay or Craigslist might work. I believe a few members do models for commission.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2012)

I've done a few as commissions over the years, but only when asked. I've seen a number of pretty mediocre models on e-bay for fairly high prices - certainly _not_ to the quality to command the price asked.
The problem is, to research, build and finish a model to any standard takes time - _lots_ of time in the case of a high quality model. Research alone can take hours, spread over months, even years. Now, given that this is done as a 'job', and charged per hour of work (not counting research), then it can be seen that, to recoup the hours spent, let alone materials and the kit itself, even at a 'minimum wage', would amount to a substantial amount. 
My average 'fighter size' build takes roughly between 80 and 120 hours, so even at a measly £5 per hour (approx $7.5 per hour), that works out at a basic cost, not counting materials, or profit, of between £400 and £600 ($600 and $900) !!
Now we see the problem - unless someone _really, really_ wants that model, and its is of the _very highest standard_, it is not going to sell at that price!
It's a similar situation with paintings. If I paint a picture, or build a model to commission, it is to an agreed and reasonable price, _way below_ anything shown above. If a painting (or model) is sold, perhaps because some one saw it and wanted it, then there is a little more leeway for pricing, slightly higher, but not too high!
Potential purchasers, and lets say there are a number, for a number of models, perhaps one per person, will more than likely baulk at a 1/48th scale P-51, for example, nicely presented on a detailed base, if it's priced at £400 (even if the standard, and the amount of work, warrants that price).
But, the same model, at, say £75 ($110), might be a different story.
This means you may have some chance of selling a few models at a much lower price, but not much chance of selling _any_ models at a higher price.
Then, of course, given the model has been sold, there's the problem of packing and shipping it (with the costs involved) without damage .....


----------



## N4521U (Nov 21, 2012)

Don't know how much you'll end up getting for it, but have you considered approaching any small air museum to see if they have a German aircraft cabinet they may display it in?

Just a thought.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2012)

That could work, although most museums, particularly non- State owned, or smaller, volunteer-run museums, prefer 'donated' models!
Something I didn't mention in my earlier reply - the models which 'sell' tend to be either topical, or the better-know types, and have more chance of 'moving' if they are of a type that 'Uncle Jim' flew, or a similar connection, however nebulous, with the potential buyer.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 21, 2012)

I was thinking donating. 

Rodney Williams used to do commission work, but they were usually for The pilot of the WWII plane, or the close family of That pilot and he would get Thousands for doing them. I think he once told me it averaged about 50 cents an hour. 

I built my Mk.22 Spitty marked as only one in Oz, with the Intention of donating it to a museum. Was planning on asking the little one in Mildura first.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2012)

The smaller museums are normally very grateful and appreciative of donations like this, particularly if the model(s) has relevance to the museum, the area, or other exhibits. It's a bit easier in the UK, as there were so many airfields in WW2, for example, that local pubs can be interested, as well as the museums located on or near former airfield sites.
One point worth remembering when donating to a museum - the model should be to a high standard, and, if for example, depicting a particular unit, should be as accurate as possible, in relation to that unit, the time period, location,surroundings and so on.
I've seen a number of well executed dioramas in my time, which have been spoilt by overcrowding with the wrong accessories. For example, a fighter with the wrong drop tanks on the ground, or being loaded with bombs, rockets or other ordnance which the unit never used.
It might seem pedantic, but when a model is going on public display, it _has_ to be accurate, or at least an accurate representation, with information stating that it is as accurate as possible given the available historic information - always remember that, in these instances, the modeller is providing a 3D picture of historic events.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 21, 2012)

I've never sold a model but my impression is that people who post these on ebay for hundreds of dollars have a "nothing to lose" or "don't ask, don't get" view of things. Heck, there may be someone crazy enough to pay a lot for a unique model and if it costs you nothing to put it on auction, why not go for it.

Now, shipping the model so it arrives unscathed would be another issue.......


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2012)

I agree with that Andy, although I've seen some pretty 'ropey' models on offer, at ridiculously high prices too. And yes, the shipping is a major problem. Fortunately, I've been able to either deliver mine, or have then collected, although I have a couple 'on the books' which need to be shipped overseas. But, one is so large, that the only safe way of getting it to its destination will be to personally drive half way across Europe!


----------



## sturmbock44 (Nov 21, 2012)

Appreciate it guys . Njaco thats what "trade u for that" is for  . I was pretty much thinking what you have all been saying ... where as I could start the bidding at whatever so it doesnt sell too cheap I still dont think ill even try,if I get crazy enough to try ill let you all know what happened. I think ide rather just keep it . Too darn good to sell for hundred dollar profit on a Weeks + solid work.I was supprised that commissioned work can go for thousands though I was always curious what "pro modelers" sell their stuff for. Ill just keep wondering why people pay hundreds for diecast lol. A lot of good points. Thanks for the input


----------



## N4521U (Nov 21, 2012)

This was posted in 2004 about Rodney with some links. This is what it takes to sell for Thousands. And you can see why it may have averaged to cents per hour to build. He was amazing with his sharing what he was doing. He's where I got the scratching bug in California.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ai...illiams-totally-scratchbuilt-models-1401.html


----------



## sturmbock44 (Nov 21, 2012)

those are awesome models N45. another thing i see selling for a decent chunk of change is wooden desk models which vaguely resemble the subject and people buy them for 75 -100$ i guess because metal and wood wont break easily people will buy them ... oh well we shall see what happens ... i think its worth a try because i did go out of my way to make the kit accurate especially paint for MT. as for what ordinance she carried, with most luftwaffe planes that are usually photographed after capture you have to just go with what you know they would have operated with. being that its like trying to put a price on one of your children, i dont think ill even put her up for auction.... but like i said if i do you all shall be informed of what happened.


----------



## A4K (Nov 22, 2012)

Be interested to hear how it goes mate, been thinking of building and selling some myself like that if it works, to help support the artwork.

If you don't try, you'll never know. 

Re commissions: an LHS worker in Sydney was doing a Hasegawa 1:32 Spitfire one day. Was beautifully painted and shaded. I asked him about it, and he said it was a commission job, which he regularly did. He said he had recently done an Academy 1:72 Me 163 - straight OOB - for 300 AUD! (This thing is tiny - approx 7.5 cm)
Instead of being impressed, I just thought people must be either rich and/or nuts to pay that amount of money for a minute 12 AUD kit, which they had bought and given him to make in the first place!!!! 
The point though: the customers may be idiots, but he certainly wasn't complaining and was only to happy to take their cash, so what the hell: go for it!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2012)

Bill, looks like the pages in the link you posted have expired. Shame, I would have liked to have seen the guy's work.


----------

